# Norris Lake Stripers



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been going to Norris in Tennessee since 1992, fishing their since 1996 have had good luck over the years.Have a Taho Q3 S/F with a merc.150efi,attwood mini riggers ect, using a wireless motor guide trolling motor now and it works great.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Yeah, but how's the fishin'? Are they still biting there this time of year? Good size?  A neighbor of mine was just there last week, but I think they concentrated on crappie fishing and did well. How's the striper bite down there? Is there a tailwater to fish?

Do they stock the true stipers in that lake or hybrids also?


CW


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

They stock striper's not the hybrids,there for a few years they stopped the stocking process because some accusations about striper's eating game fish and investigations proving other wise it began again(I think in the late 90's).Now is a good time to go for them,I use down riggers at times but early in the morning and late in the evening thy hit the surface after bait.Live bate works best,alowife.shiners ect. White jig heads with chartreuse skirt and a white twister tail (3/8 oz)large hook cast where their hitting the surface has landed me a few big ones.(20 lb on my wall).I go out of Springs dock,nice people good prices and their is a charter out of their who I'd recommend using on to learn some of the tricks of the trade.I did in years ago and it saved me a lot of idle fishing.The charter captain their is John Cash, who is from the Dayton,Ohio area, hope this helps , downtime8763


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I fished Norris back before they did the re-evaluation of the impact of the stripers on other gamefish. Of course they found out that the stripers weren't eating all the crappie. When they started the stocking again, they had some kind of virus or something that caused a huge die off on all the big fish. I hear that the stripers are starting to make a come back on this lake. They have some kind of special limit on them also. It is supposed to help get the big stripers back quicker. I hope it works. When I was there, the lady that runs the marina hooked what she said was a 30 + lb striper that she couldn't land by herself and it ended up breaking her off. I fished with the biggest Gizzard shad I have ever fished with. These things were 14 inches long. Back then there were stripers in there that wouldn't even belch on a Gizzard that big. Those were the days.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

We were told that the die off was caused by a oxygen level change and the probable cause was a sever drop on the lake level.(? don't really beleave this for sure) Their are still large striper's in the lake we have landed a couple and had a few more on line.The limit is something like one April -October 2 per day 15 inch min length.November-March 1 per day 36 inch min length. We've had better luck with larger bate than with the smaller one's simply that they can see it easier I be leave.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Back in the trophy days, a 30 lb striper wouldn't raise an eyebrow. I have been hearing reports of more and more 20's being caught and an occasional 30, but it is still far from what it used to be. I fished with a fellow who has caught two 50's but that was many years ago.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

We use to go out of Sugar Hallow years ago and an older man their had a lot of stories about landing big ones as did the guide out of Mtn Lake Stanly Pointer when we went out of their. It's a great lake with a lot of really nice people.


----------



## smokeeater1a10 (Jul 29, 2008)

i caught a 52 pounder out of norris when i was a teenager on an erie dearie with a nightcrawler trolling bottom on a zebco 33 classic using 14 lb line. had we not been on a boat we would have never landed it. a replica is hanging on my wall. the fish was released back into the lake.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

We can all hope that my be some day big ones will again be at Norris.I get upset when I see people keeping fish that are not even legal size,. The group that goes with me all make sure that release fish as healthy as possible and only keep what we eat.


----------

